# Cargo swatches



## Ikara (Apr 13, 2009)

NC20 no base

Vienna eyeshadow duo


















Blu_ray blush/highlighter






Tonga blush

















South beach lipgloss quad


----------



## with.the.band (Apr 14, 2009)

Cargo Eyeshadows:
L-R: Aegean, Costa Rica, Green Bay, Fiji, Yukon





Cargo Eyeshadows:
L-R: Mojave, Kashmir, Bermuda, Corsica, Carmel





Cargo Blushes:
L-R: The Big Easy, Catalina, Tonga, Prague










All swatched on NC25 skin.


----------



## charmaine 82 (Apr 21, 2009)

coral beach


----------



## LeeleeBell (Oct 24, 2009)

Cargo Barcelona palette


----------



## Ikara (Oct 24, 2009)

Pursegloss swatches












same order as before Paris on top left and Chicago on top right


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Nov 24, 2009)

Cargo Suede Blush in Sunshine Coast


----------



## LeeleeBell (Nov 27, 2009)

Cargo Omaha


----------



## ktbeta (Mar 29, 2010)

CARGO The Big Easy


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

PlantLove Eye Shadow Quad





Iris (deep violet shimmer), Thyme (pale golden olive shimmer), Zinnea (copper gold shimmer), and Ginger (warm orange brown shimmer).


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 29, 2011)

PlantLove blush in Begonia











  	Cargo PlantLove Blush Review here

  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway
  	MAC Cham Pale Twitter Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## crisanju (Mar 31, 2011)

Above from left to right is Cargo plant love lipstick in sagarmatha, and the runway palette eye shadows




  	Above from left to right is medium bronzer from the palette, the middle gray smokey eye shadows, blushes in big easy, rome and topeka


----------



## crisanju (Mar 31, 2011)

Cargo neutral Bahama palette. Very sheer light and shimmer and fun warm colors.






  	Above from left to right is my favorite blush in mendocino, blu ray foundation in #20, blu ray bronzer, blu ray blushes #1 and #2


----------



## Fianna (Apr 11, 2011)

Clockwise, starting on the lower left side: NARS Sin, MAC Mighty Aphrodite, Cargo Mendocino, MAC Buddy Up, Laura Mercier Persian Rose, NARS Oasis and TheBalm Cabana Boy




  	left to right.: NARS Sin, Laura Mercier Persian Rose, TheBalm Cabana Boy, Cargo Mendocino, MAC Mighty Aphrodite, MAC Buddy Up, NARS Oasis


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 14, 2012)

Alexandria Lip Gloss:


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 30, 2012)

Blush in Tonga: more photos & review here.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Sep 5, 2012)

*Swatches of Cargo Blushes in Key Largo, Laguna, and Mendocino.*


----------

